# A front grill on my se-l...



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

I want to put a front grill on my se-l or replace the front piece with mesh. But as you know the 99 se-l dosnth ave a stock grill it has that small front panel that has the nissan emblem on it. How would I put mesh in place with this and how would I remove it?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
I would reccomend just getting a grill that you like off a sentra from a Junk Yard. Scorchin200SX has an alternative too.

Seth


----------



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

I would do that but how I would I replace the 99 se-l front with a grill. Cause the 99 se-l front lights are chaped different so they fit around the front panel.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

a 98 grille would fit on with no modification. Just pop the old one off (5 mounting points) and pop te new one on. Because of the odd-shaped headlights, it will look a little strange. I've seen a 98 200sx with the 98 sentra grille on it at my school. I admit that I like the 98 sentra grille the best, but I didn't really feel it flow when I saw it next to those headlights.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

So,
Just get new headlights then.

Seth


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *So,
> Just get new headlights then.
> 
> Seth *


yea, and replace your tail lights......and sell them to me


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *So,
> Just get new headlights then.
> 
> Seth *



yep.. see i told you martpro11.. i told u jes get new headlights as we discussed earlier on AIM chat.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*...*



> yea, and replace your tail lights......and sell them to me


...he has the red/orange tails...


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

where u get the sunny ex emblems.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

superfro86 said:


> *where u get the sunny ex emblems. *


 Japan


----------

